# Overdosed on API fertilizer tabs - HELP!



## Meta (Feb 11, 2014)

Sadly, my first post here has to do with how bad I am at this whole planted tank thing. I have a betta tank that's just 3 gallons with a filter and LED lighting. It was part of a cute little package deal from Tetra in October and was only supposed to be temporary until I got some money to get a real setup. Well, still waiting on that money...

Anyway, about a month ago I switched to sand because I heard it's better for plants than gravel. I already had a common tropica fern, which is doing okay enough. Then I bought a compacta. I got the dumbest notion that the leaves were dropping off and becoming goopey because they needed fertilizer. So I bought some API fertilizer tabs. Inserted two as recommended under the sand. Wake up the next morning and there is this yellow goop on top of the sand and yellow tint to the water. Emergency water change! Took about 25% out and put the betta in a temporary cup. Get home a few hours later. Still foggy. Filter sucks and isn't taking care of it. 

So yesterday I siphoned about 70% out and added some Easy Balance by Tetra. It's still yellow but I got most of the tabs out. I'm afraid to put my fish back in. 

Should I get a better filter? I'm committing to a new tank very soon because I'm tired of all the issues this tiny tank has.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would do this:

1) Set up the tank you have with sand or gravel, your preference, but no fertilizer tablets. Empty the tank you have and flush out all the lingering fertilizer. 
Plants, filter, Betta.... 
And make sure there is enough light for the plants. 
To use a fertilizer tablet in sand, put it as deep as you can under the sand. Touch the floor of the tank. Maybe only use half a tablet, and only directly under the rooted plants. If you have a Java Fern, Bolbitis or one of the floating ferns, skip the fertilizer. These plants are not grown rooted in the substrate. 

2) Budget a larger tank as soon as you can. A 3 gallon for a Betta is not too bad, so there is no hurry. Do not just rush out to the local discount mart and grab a kit. Do some research to decide what size tank will work, what style of maintenance suits your available time, and what is the best equipment to set up that type of system. 

For example, filters. You can spend some money on a cheap filter and have problems, or you can spend almost the same amount and get a much better one. For smaller tanks (and even some large ones) I like the Aquaclear product line. Large open box for media, no silly cartridges. 

Heater: The cheap-o ones do not maintain a stable temperature and die in a short time. You will have to pay a bit more for the better ones, but stable tank temperatures and long life are worth it. 

Light: Here is where the research will really pay off. Figure out exactly what fixture and bulb set up are best for your set up. Probably have to order it on line. With the right light plants will grow a LOT better. 

Fertilizer, substrate and other choices: There are high priced options and more economical ways to go, and the cheap stuff is sometimes the best!


----------



## Meta (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks so much!
I am thinking of still staying small because of my budget. Probably a 10 - 20 gallon. If I get a tetra guaranteed success kit it's okay enough, although I would throw out the filter and get a marineland brand one because I want the bio wheel for "insurance"
against system crashes. 

I can't believe I got the dumb idea to use tablets. I talked to my boss who has fish and he said only use liquid fertilizer. Oh man. Bummer. Second time I've crashed this thing in a month.
I just need to get something and leave it the heck alone.

I am so glad bettas are incredibly resilient. So far he's in the cup and the waters clearing. Should I change it again? Maybe it'll get clear enough for him to go back. I'm sure my nitrates are insanely high.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Meta!

I second Diana's advice. Probably best to just reset things.

Fertilizer tabs aren't evil though, they can be used to great effect if they are used in the appropriate dose. I stopped using them years ago in favor of DIY dry fertilizer dosing so I forget the recommended # of tablets per gallon, but 2 sounds high for a 3g tank. 

10g tanks are alright, a good starting size and you can often pick them up for $10-$15 depending on the place. Definitely invest in decent lights if you plan on growing plants that is the priority.

Is this your first tank?


----------



## Meta (Feb 11, 2014)

I once had a 10 gallon that was an aqueon brand kit, it was pretty awful honestly. I was a teenager at the time and wasn't good at fish keeping, I sold the tank and everything after a few months. I am considering picking up a 10 or 16 gallon kit at Petco when they go on sale in a couple weeks, the 10 gallon kit is $34. The 16 gallon is $69 I think. I'd slap a marineland biowheel filter on it and hopefully have better results. 
I just want a tank with a betta fish, some snails (the fancy ones), and some cherry shrimp. And plants. I also want driftwood but darn it why is everything so complicated?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Why not check out the "El natural" method with soil. It is fairly simple and grows plants without a lot of trouble. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/

Also, bettas and cherry shrimp may not work out... for the shrimp


----------



## Meta (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out. 

I am still debating putting the betta back into the tank. It's cloudy, and there's oily stuff at the top and I did change it 80% twice in like three days. I don't have test strips. I feel awful not knowing what to do.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Instead of changing some of the water, take the whole thing apart. 
Rinse each part separately. No soap, of coarse. Use water with some dechlor added, otherwise the nitrifying bacteria could be killed off. 

Then, when you have cleaned it all, start reassembling.


----------

